# If bulova makes watches for Harley and movado Makes watches for Coach.....



## Thaglyde (Aug 2, 2011)

If bulova makes watches for Harley and movado Makes watches for Coach is there a difference in the movements or the price of materials needed to create watches designed for retail companies?

Would a bulova watch made for Harley still hold the same accuracy and only differ in design? Is the same to be said about Movado and Coach? The reason I ask is because they both seem to be reasonably cheaper than the parent company Bulova and Movado. Is there something in particular i need to be looking for to ensure the same type of craftmanship?


----------



## Auroch (Jul 17, 2011)

Sometimes it's the insides that differ, sometimes it's the material, sometimes they're cutting costs on QA, sometimes on ... well, all sorts of things! It's hard to say. You can find comparable watches between the parent and the contracted brand with huge price differences, and other times ... you find garbage watches from the contracted out brand. It depends on a tonne of things.



Thaglyde said:


> If bulova makes watches for Harley and movado Makes watches for Coach is there a difference in the movements or the price of materials needed to create watches designed for retail companies?
> 
> Would a bulova watch made for Harley still hold the same accuracy and only differ in design? Is the same to be said about Movado and Coach? The reason I ask is because they both seem to be reasonably cheaper than the parent company Bulova and Movado. Is there something in particular i need to be looking for to ensure the same type of craftmanship?


----------



## angelas111 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I know that Movado was using eta movements in both esq and coach watches. So that would make them comparable in quality.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

I own several Movados, ESQs, and a Coach. Movados are Swiss Made and have two year warranties. ESQ and Coach have Swiss quartz movements and one year warranties. Since I haven't opened any of those watches, I have no idea as to the movements in any of them or any differences thereof.


----------



## myemailsea (Jan 6, 2012)

I have several Coach watches. I like them because they are daily wearing watches. I never have to think - "...., am I going to ruin a 7k watch horsing around". I stay away from the heavy "CC" print because its so readily knocked off. It sure would be nice to say my Royal Oak didn't mean much, but it constitutes more then a weeks pay to replace!


----------

